# The best news! LOL



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So... Toby started his ZP on Saturday morning. I was out of town, so my sister started him on it for me. She called and told me I had a little bit of loose stools on Saturday night. I told her not to worry and to continue- his stools weren't normal the whole time I was gone. 

This morning his stools still weren't too firm, but were getting better. 
Then, tonight, his poop was TINY. I mean, like, the size of my thumb. And it was hard as a rock. And didn't smell at all! 

And he LOVES his new food. Adores it. He eats it and loves it. This is amazing news for me. He has never loved his food. 

So all in all, I think that this is one of the best decisions that I have ever made. He seems happier, fuller, and more content already. His stools are better. And he is eating! I am so pleased. I can't wait to see more amazing results.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea for Toby!!! ZP does it again---another satified chi!!!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Thats great! Most dogs love a raw or premade raw diet. I'm glad little Toby is finally enjoying his food. Mine where very picky about food as well, the only thing they would eat is the Innova EVO small breed. But i really liked the idea of the raw diet and knowing exactly whats in their food and knowing exactly whats in the meals. I now feed raw and its the best decision i made for them. 

Tell Toby he's got the food stuff and enjoy it, its one of the best!*


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea for Toby!!! ZP does it again---another satified chi!!!!!!


I never thought that there would be such an improvement in three short days! Unbelievable! As long as it continues this way, I will NEVER be changing his food again. 



EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Thats great! Most dogs love a raw or premade raw diet. I'm glad little Toby is finally enjoying his food. Mine where very picky about food as well, the only thing they would eat is the Innova EVO small breed. But i really liked the idea of the raw diet and knowing exactly whats in their food and knowing exactly whats in the meals. I now feed raw and its the best decision i made for them.
> 
> Tell Toby he's got the food stuff and enjoy it, its one of the best!*


LOL- I told him when it came in the mail that he better like it because Mommy spent a lot of money on it! I like that I can understand what all the ingredients are, that's refreshing. I am hoping to one day go to full PMR, but right now that just isn't feasible. So this is as close as I could get!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay Toby! So glad that its working out for you, it's nice to know that you're giving him great nutrition and that he's enjoying his food, makes you feel like a good Chi mummy doesn't it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Yay Toby! So glad that its working out for you, it's nice to know that you're giving him great nutrition and that he's enjoying his food, makes you feel like a good Chi mummy doesn't it!


Yes, for the first time ever, I don't have to worry that he hasn't eaten. It's so great. And he gets SO excited when I get the bag out, LOL. It's like Christmas for a four year old! I've never seen him do that. 

I do feel like a good Chi mom. I feel like I am doing the absolute best I can with my circumstances right now. That's all I've wanted for my boy- the best life I can provide.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww good stuff!!! Good mama and good Toby! :thumbright:

I LOVE tiny poops, they make me so happy. Hubby & I talk about our pups' stools
every day, and if they are tiny and solid then we are thrilled, lol...true story! 


Nutrition & exercise are so important, CRUCIAL even, and you are providing both perfectly.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Aww good stuff!!! Good mama and good Toby! :thumbright:
> 
> I LOVE tiny poops, they make me so happy. Hubby & I talk about our pups' stools
> every day, and if they are tiny and solid then we are thrilled, lol...true story!
> ...


Thanks! 

I never thought I would be so excited about poop! Everyone I know thinks I am nuts because I could and often do talk about Toby's poo at awkward times- right before we eat dinner, for instance. It just doesn't bother me. I guess working at a doggy day care and cleaning up poop all day made it no big deal to me!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That's great! Khorra loves the ZP too. I give it to her occasionally when the need arises for convenience. She even gets excited when she sees the bag, lol!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I still cannot get over the wonders of the ZP! 

Benefits so far:

Small, odorless poop

No interest in EATING said poop!

Not begging anymore at all

He has more energy- I didn't think that was possible!!!

My picky eater loves to eat!

I am in love with this food. Toby loves his "Bambi" as my dad calls it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

GREAT news! I am really happy for you both!

It is amazing. I have not met a dog yet who did not love and crave it. 

I have been using it for training. They are even more motivated by it than other treats.

Made a difference in coat, eyes, and a host of stomach issues with one of mine.

I cannot speak highly enough of it. 

Everyone started eating it at just 4, 5 and 8 months old. I now wish they had begun eating it even sooner!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah started ZP yesterday and she loves it. Ate her Am meal right up. Her poops never been big so I wonder what they will be now.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah started ZP yesterday and she loves it. Ate her Am meal right up. Her poops never been big so I wonder what they will be now.


Toby's poops were never what I would consider big, either. He was on BB small breed puppy before. The poops were a bit stinky, though. All better now! Good luck!

Also, I got my mom to put Rocky on it too!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Woohoo!! Hooray for Toby and ZP!!


----------

